# USB-Sniffen



## JaLeo (7. Dezember 2004)

Hey Leute !

Da wir jetzt in der Schule anfangen Internetprotokolle zu programmiern und zu sniffen wollt ich es daheim auch ausprobieren. Nur das Problem bei mir daheim ist, dass ich ein USB-Modem für nen XDSL anschluss habe.
Wisst ihr zufällig wie man USB sniffen auf Internetprotokolle sniffen kann?
Ich habe es schon mit den Programmen SnoopyPro, Ethereal, und dem USB-Monitor probiert. Mit keinen von denen hatte ich erfolg.
VL habt ihr ja ein paar hinweise für mich!

Danke im Voraus.

Mfg Le0


----------



## imweasel (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ihr programmiert in der Schule neue Protokolle? 

Ich denke eher das ihr euch in der Schule die Protokolle genauer anseht.

USB-Sniffen? Macht das abhängig? 

Du suchst wohl eher einen Netzwerksniffer der mit deinem USB-Modem funktioniert! Du solltest lieber eine ordenliche NIC in deinen Rechner stecken und erstmal den Traffic in deinem LAN anschauen!


----------



## JaLeo (7. Dezember 2004)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort! 

Ja.. wir sehn sie uns genauer an, und binden sie in unser Programm ein. z.B.: POP3 abfragen und den text ausgeben oder wie auch immer !

Genau, ich such so ein Programm wie ebn erwähnt (Ethereal) mit dem ich den ganzen Transfer kontrollieren kann.
Und zum Netzwerk, ich hab kein Netzwerk daheim, ich häng direkt mit dem USB-Modem im Internet.

Mfg Leo


----------



## TheNBP (7. Dezember 2004)

Schau dir mal CommView an http://www.tamos.com/.
Das kann soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, wenn man bei der Installation auswählt einen entsprechenden Treiber mitzuinstallieren, auch DFÜ Verbindungen überwachen.


----------



## JaLeo (7. Dezember 2004)

Danke für den Link!

Also ich habs jetzt mal installiert, und funktioniert auch !
Nicht, dass das jetzt so klingt als würd ich damit unzufrieden sein, aber gibts vL noch andere progs?
Den was ich zurzeit brauch ist das POP3 Protokoll!

Also ... ich bin zwar schon mal glücklich das ich dieses Prog habe, aber naja.. vL gibts ja noch andere!

Danke Leo


----------



## TheNBP (7. Dezember 2004)

CommView kann natürlich Pakete des POP3 Protokolls anzeigen, sowie so ziehmlich alle anderen Protokolle auch.

Sniffer scheiden prinizipiell mal alles mit was auf dem Netzwerkinterface rein und raus geht. Manche bieten lediglich die Möglichkeit bestimmte häufig benutzte Protokolle "optisch ansprechender" darzustellen.

Wenn Du andere Programme möchtest dann frag doch mal Google nach Sniffern mit "Dial Up" (oder so ähnlich) Unterstützung.


----------



## JaLeo (8. Dezember 2004)

Danke... 

Werd ich mir gleich mal anschaun! +gg+
VL find ich ja was.

Mfg Le0


----------

